# Ethermine Hashrate is the same but profit is way lower than a few weeks ago



## limvulic (Mar 10, 2021)

Hi guys, 
So i have been mining for a while on ethermine, i used to get like 18-30 MHs which were giving me like 0.00150 eth while mining around 15 hours a day, Now i have the same hashrate but im getting around 0.0004 which is way lower, I know that the mining difficulty changes but that seems way too low, on whattomine it says i should get around 2.5 dollars while mining eth.
I would like any tip or information. 
Thank you


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 10, 2021)

Diffilculty has ramped up exponentially with all the new miners coming online.  That's just how it is, most likely.  Doesn't matter how low it seems, the algorithm decided that's the new normal.

If I'm wrong, feel free to correct me of course, anybody.


----------



## limvulic (Mar 10, 2021)

Oh ok, thats bad news hahah, i used to get like 40 a month now i would hardly get 20. Even nice hash is more profitable now. Any recommendations on where to mine with a rx580?


----------



## Mescalamba (Mar 10, 2021)

Mine whats most profitable?


----------



## limvulic (Mar 10, 2021)

yeah i know but if i go to a site like whattomine to see what is most profitable it says ETH and it doesnt make that much anymore


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 11, 2021)

finally some good news, many video cards in use were x-mining


----------



## Mescalamba (Mar 11, 2021)

Yea I know, but it was meant like "leave nicehash on auto". If you take profit instantly or so, it doesnt matter what you mine.

Mining for long term profit is a bit different. In that case I would try whatever seems as best long term value. Which ofc might be ETH. Altho I think XMR might have rather bright future due its "being needed" feature of complete anonymity, which very few coins actually offer.

I could for example make like 9 USD daily, but its just not really worth that effort. If I time it right, I can buy at the morning, sell later and get same profit as mining for 3 months. Careful trading of crypto is way better option. Ofc with some risks.


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2021)

Yeah, it's the difficulty. There's only "so much" that can be mined at any given time. The more miners there are, the less everybody gets. 

I was looking at old Nicehash screenshots from a few years ago when I got started mining. If I remember right, GTX1070 users were getting roughly 1.4 mbtc/day, per card. Today I'm seeing less than .04 mbtc/day. 

Mine and HODL seems to be the name of the game. If I had the foresight to HODL every bit of bitcoin I made from Nicehash, I might be able to buy a brand new car today, and that's only with 2 1070s.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 11, 2021)

I offer 10 on the dollar MSRP for used graphics cards


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 11, 2021)

hat said:


> Yeah, it's the difficulty. There's only "so much" that can be mined at any given time. The more miners there are, the less everybody gets.
> 
> I was looking at old Nicehash screenshots from a few years ago when I got started mining. If I remember right, GTX1070 users were getting roughly 1.4 mbtc/day, per card. Today I'm seeing less than .04 mbtc/day.
> 
> Mine and HODL seems to be the name of the game. If I had the foresight to HODL every bit of bitcoin I made from Nicehash, I might be able to buy a brand new car today, and that's only with 2 1070s.


The first few days of mining a few years ago, mining ETH, I topped out at around $250 per day. When I stopped and sold all GPUs, it dropped to under $50 mining Zcash, it was more profitable than ETH. My highest hashing rate was around 2100mh/s with ETH.
It was more profitable making mining machines for others.


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> The first few days of mining a few years ago, mining ETH, I topped out at around $250 per day. When I stopped and sold all GPUs, it dropped to under $50 mining Zcash, it was more profitable than ETH. My highest hashing rate was around 2100mh/s with ETH.
> It was more profitable making mining machines for others.


When I got into it, a single 1070 was doing $10/day IIRC. By the time I got mine, both of them together weren't doing that much.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 11, 2021)

hat said:


> When I got into it, a single 1070 was doing $10/day IIRC. By the time I got mine, both of them together weren't doing that much.


I'm getting about $15 a day using all my GPUs


----------

